# [Solved] Problems with iwl4965 / compat-wireless-2.6-old

## sj.gentoo

Hi all.

I am having trouble with the iwl4965 driver. When i /etc/init.d/net.wlan1 restart i get this message.

 * Starting wlan1

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan1     

dmesg tells me this.

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.23k

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

I have tried to install to install compat-wireless-2.6-old i am on kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 

it gives me this output.

skc-gentoo compat-wireless-2.6-old # make

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/build M=/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7'

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 36 modules

WARNING: "rt2x00lib_free_firmware" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00lib.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "rt2x00lib_load_firmware" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00lib.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "iwl4965_agn_cfg" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ssb_dma_alloc_consistent" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/b43legacy.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ssb_dma_free_consistent" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/b43legacy.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ssb_bus_pcmciabus_register" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ssb_dma_alloc_consistent" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ssb_bus_resume" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ssb_bus_suspend" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ssb_dma_free_consistent" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko] undefined!

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7'

skc-gentoo compat-wireless-2.6-old # make install

Module ath5k not detected -- this is fine

Module b43 not detected -- this is fine

Module b43legacy not detected -- this is fine

Your old wireless subsystem modules were left intact:

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ieee80211/softmac/ieee80211softmac.ko

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/build M=/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7'

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 36 modules

WARNING: "rt2x00lib_free_firmware" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00lib.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "rt2x00lib_load_firmware" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00lib.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "iwl4965_agn_cfg" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ssb_dma_alloc_consistent" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/b43legacy.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ssb_dma_free_consistent" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/b43legacy.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ssb_bus_pcmciabus_register" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ssb_dma_alloc_consistent" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ssb_bus_resume" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ssb_bus_suspend" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ssb_dma_free_consistent" [/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko] undefined!

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/build M=/home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old "INSTALL_MOD_DIR=updates"  \

                modules_install

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7'

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/misc/eeprom_93cx6.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/adm8211.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/at76_usb.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/ath5k/ath5k.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/ath9k/ath9k.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/b43legacy.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl3945.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlcore.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/libertas/libertas.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/libertas/libertas_cs.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/libertas/usb8xxx.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/mac80211_hwsim.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/p54/p54common.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/p54/p54pci.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/p54/p54usb.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/rndis_wlan.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2400pci.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2500pci.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2500usb.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00lib.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00pci.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00usb.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8180.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8187.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/zd1211rw.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko

  INSTALL /home/skc/drivers/compat-wireless-2.6-old/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko

  DEPMOD  2.6.25-gentoo-r7

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/b43legacy.ko needs unknown symbol ssb_dma_free_consistent

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/b43legacy.ko needs unknown symbol ssb_dma_alloc_consistent

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko needs unknown symbol iwl4965_agn_cfg

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00lib.ko needs unknown symbol rt2x00lib_load_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00lib.ko needs unknown symbol rt2x00lib_free_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko needs unknown symbol ssb_dma_free_consistent

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko needs unknown symbol ssb_bus_suspend

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko needs unknown symbol ssb_bus_resume

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko needs unknown symbol ssb_dma_alloc_consistent

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko needs unknown symbol ssb_bus_pcmciabus_register

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ieee80211/softmac/ieee80211softmac.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_frame

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko needs unknown symbol sta_info_put

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_start_queues

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hwmode

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7'

Note: madwifi detected, we're going to disable it. If you would like to enable it later you can run:

    sudo athenable madwifi

Running athenable ath5k...

Disabling ath_pci ...   [OK]    Module disabled:

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/net/ath_pci.ko

Currently detected wireless subsystem modules:

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/adm8211.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/at76_usb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/ath5k/ath5k.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/ath9k/ath9k.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/b43legacy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl3945.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/libertas/libertas_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2400pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2500pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2500usb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/rndis_wlan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8180.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8187.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/zd1211rw.ko

Now run:

make unload

And then load the wireless module you need. If unsure run:

make load

skc-gentoo compat-wireless-2.6-old # make unload

Unloading iwl4965...

skc-gentoo compat-wireless-2.6-old # modprobe iwl4965

FATAL: Error inserting iwl4965 (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

skc-gentoo compat-wireless-2.6-old # 

dmesg says this then.

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

iwl4965: Unknown symbol sta_info_put

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_queues

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hwmode

when i reboot the system, the wifi works without compat-wireless but if i am somehow out of range i need to reboot the system again, i can't live with that.

what am I doing wrong. please help me, i need wifi.

Help Needed.Last edited by sj.gentoo on Tue Dec 16, 2008 9:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sj.gentoo

i should properly tell you about my system.

ASUS Z37S Notebook

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this plz :

```

# emerge --info

# lspci

# equery list iwl

```

----------

## sj.gentoo

skc-gentoo ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8300  @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 10 Nov 2008 20:30:14 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4, 2.5.2-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS=""

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa arts berkdb cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i830"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

skc-gentoo ~ # 

skc-gentoo ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0428 (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4229 (rev 61)

05:00.0 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Device 444e (rev 01)

08:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

08:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

08:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device 0843 (rev 12)

08:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

skc-gentoo ~ # 

skc-gentoo ~ # equery list iwl

bash: equery: command not found

skc-gentoo ~ # 

the last command does not seem to work.

Thank you for your reply.

----------

## sj.gentoo

Please help   :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

```

# emerge gentoolkit

```

----------

## d2_racing

After solving your problem, you will need to update your profile to the 2008.0/desktop and also you will need to update your python installation to version 2.5.

----------

## sj.gentoo

I have updated Python to the latest stable version, also i have used eselect profile list, and switched to eselect profile 9 see below.

is this the correct way to do it.

skc-gentoo ~ # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [3]   default-linux/x86/2007.0

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

  [5]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [6]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [7]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [8]   default/linux/x86/2008.0

  [9]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop *

  [10]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/developer

  [11]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/server

  [12]  hardened/linux/x86

here it the output of equery.

skc-gentoo ~ # equery list iwl

[ Searching for package 'iwl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-4.44.1.20 (0)

skc-gentoo ~ # 

here is the output of emerge --info

skc-gentoo ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8300  @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 10 Nov 2008 20:30:14 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS=""

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i830"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

skc-gentoo ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0428 (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4229 (rev 61)

05:00.0 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Device 444e (rev 01)

08:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

08:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

08:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device 0843 (rev 12)

08:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

skc-gentoo ~ #

----------

## BrummieJim

Have you tried unloading and reloading the iwl4965 module i.e. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> modprobe -r iwl4965
> 
> modprobe iwl4965
> ...

 

----------

## sj.gentoo

it's the same error message.

skc@skc-gentoo ~ $ sudo -s

skc-gentoo ~ # modprobe -r iwl4965

skc-gentoo ~ # modprobe iwl4965

FATAL: Error inserting iwl4965 (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

skc-gentoo ~ # 

And dmesg says the following.

iwl4965: Unknown symbol sta_info_put

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_queues

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hwmode

skc-gentoo ~ #

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, double check you kernel to see if you have this inside :

```

(*) Wireless

   (M) Improved wireless configuration API

   (*) nl80211 new netlink interface support

   (M) Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

   (M) Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

   (M) IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

   (M) IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

   (M) IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption

(M) RF switch subsystem support

   (M) Input layer to RF switch connector

(*) Wireless LAN

   (*) Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

   (M) Intel Wireless Wifi Core

   (*) IWLWIFI RF kill support

   (M) Intel PRO/Wireless 4965 Network Connection

   (*) Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwl4965 drivers

   (*) Enable LEDS features in iwl4965 driver

   (*) Enable full debugging output in iwl4965 driver

```

After that, reboot your box with your newest kernel and post this :

```

# rmmod iwl4965

# modprobe iwl4965

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also run this command :

```

# lspci

# update-pciids

# lspci

```

----------

## sj.gentoo

i can't find theese settings in the menuconfig.

maybe it's not in the 2.6.25-gentoo-r7

 (M) Intel Wireless Wifi Core

   (*) IWLWIFI RF kill support

(*) Enable LEDS features in iwl4965 driver

if it's not in the kernel, please help me update to the newest kernel where the settings exist.

And by the way thanks for your help.

i have updated the kernel with the settings you told me too (except the 3 settings above) and rebooted the system. should i still post the commands ?

or should i wait for your next answer ?

Thanks again.

----------

## sj.gentoo

i decided to post it all anyway.

skc-gentoo ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0428 (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4229 (rev 61)

05:00.0 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Device 444e (rev 01)

08:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

08:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

08:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device 0843 (rev 12)

08:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

skc-gentoo ~ # update-pciids

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

100  155k  100  155k    0     0  19601      0  0:00:08  0:00:08 --:--:-- 37001

Done.

skc-gentoo ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M G (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

05:00.0 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Turbo Memory Controller (rev 01)

08:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

08:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

08:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

08:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

skc-gentoo ~ # rmmod iwl4965

ERROR: Module iwl4965 does not exist in /proc/modules

skc-gentoo ~ # modprobe iwl4965

FATAL: Error inserting iwl4965 (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

skc-gentoo ~ # dmesg | tail

sr0: scsi-1 drive

sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

usb-storage: device scan complete

sky2 eth3: enabling interface

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth3: link is not ready

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

iwl4965: Unknown symbol sta_info_put

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_queues

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hwmode

skc-gentoo ~ # ifconfig -a

eth3      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:60:B8:A0:D5  

          inet addr:169.254.211.136  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:2208 (2.1 Kb)  TX bytes:2208 (2.1 Kb)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:62.135.144.193  P-t-P:10.64.64.64  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:306 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:283 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:296902 (289.9 Kb)  TX bytes:54974 (53.6 Kb)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

skc-gentoo ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth3      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

ppp0      no wireless extensions.

skc-gentoo ~ # 

as you can see i still can't get the wifi working, and i can't modprobe wifi4965.

i havn't tried without the compat-wireless driver tough, should i try that first ?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you need to have this inside your kernel 2.6.25

```

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

#

# build the algorithm into mac80211.

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_SIMPLE is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_PACKET_ALIGNMENT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

CONFIG_IWL4965=m

CONFIG_IWL4965_QOS=y

CONFIG_IWL4965_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWL4965_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

```

Your  main problem is your kernel config.

So, double check that, recompile it and repost this :

```

# rmmod iwl4965 

# modprobe iwl4965 

# dmesg | tail 

# ifconfig -a 

# iwconfig 

```

----------

## sj.gentoo

i have set my menuconfig and recompiled it exactly like you said. 

here is the output but no changes, wifi is still not working with the compat-wireless drivers.

skc-gentoo ~ # rmmod iwl4965

ERROR: Module iwl4965 does not exist in /proc/modules

skc-gentoo ~ # modprobe iwl4965

FATAL: Error inserting iwl4965 (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

skc-gentoo ~ # dmesg | tail

usb-storage: device scan complete

sky2 eth3: enabling interface

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth3: link is not ready

sky2 eth3: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth3: link becomes ready

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

eth3: no IPv6 routers present

iwl4965: Unknown symbol sta_info_put

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_queues

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hwmode

skc-gentoo ~ #  ifconfig -a

eth3      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:60:B8:A0:D5  

          inet addr:10.0.0.3  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:60ff:feb8:a0d5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:70 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:5515 (5.3 Kb)  TX bytes:2206 (2.1 Kb)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

skc-gentoo ~ # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth3      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

skc-gentoo ~ #

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post your .config plz.

Also, did you recompile your kernel,reboot your box  ?

It's impossible   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sj.gentoo

yes i recompiled it and rebootet the box.

here is my .config

i have the RFKILL_SWITCH in my kernel, if i compile it without it my notebook can't turn off automatically.

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7

# Fri Nov 14 01:52:07 2008

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

# CONFIG_GENERIC_LOCKBREAK is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_X86_PC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH=y

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_X86_CYCLONE_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_IRQBALANCE is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE=""

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=1999

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_X86_APM_BOOT=y

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

# CONFIG_YENTA is not set

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

#

# Classification

#

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=y

#

# IrDA protocols

#

# CONFIG_IRLAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRNET is not set

# CONFIG_IRCOMM is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA is not set

#

# IrDA options

#

# CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR is not set

#

# Dongle support

#

# CONFIG_KINGSUN_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_KSDAZZLE_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_KS959_DONGLE is not set

#

# FIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_ALI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VLSI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_MCS_FIR is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

# CONFIG_BT_L2CAP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_SCO is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

#

# Rate control algorithm selection

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_SIMPLE is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_NONE is not set

#

# Selecting 'y' for an algorithm will

#

#

# build the algorithm into mac80211.

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_SIMPLE is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_PACKET_ALIGNMENT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

# CONFIG_STANDALONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD is not set

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ACER_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_TC1100_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DELKIN is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDE_ARCH_OBSOLETE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# Controllers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

# CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E_ENABLED is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=y

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_NIU is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2X is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

CONFIG_IWL4965=m

CONFIG_IWL4965_QOS=y

# CONFIG_IWL4965_HT is not set

CONFIG_IWL4965_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

# CONFIG_IWL4965_SENSITIVITY is not set

CONFIG_IWL4965_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=y

# CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=y

# CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830 is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET=y

# CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AN2720 is not set

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

# CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KC2190 is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=y

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOL2TP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=m

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_IPWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

# CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SI470X is not set

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

CONFIG_DVB_CORE_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_TTPCI_EEPROM is not set

CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC=m

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2=m

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2_TUNING=y

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2_STREAM_URB_COUNT=32

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2_STREAM_BUF_SIZE=512

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2_QUERY_INTERVAL=250

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2_ENABLE_RC_INPUT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2_RC_QUERY_INTERVAL=50

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE is not set

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

#

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terrestrial/Cable DTV) frontends

#

#

# Tuners/PLL support

#

#

# Miscellaneous devices

#

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

CONFIG_VGASTATE=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=m

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

CONFIG_FB_RIVA=m

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FB_RIVA_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# SoC Audio support for SuperH

#

#

# ALSA SoC audio for Freescale SOCs

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_USB_EZUSB is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CH341 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IUU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OTI6858 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=m

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_IDE_DISK=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT=y

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

#

# Userspace I/O

#

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

# CONFIG_JOLIET is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES_SANITY_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

# CONFIG_LGUEST is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok you kernel seems to be good.

So, what do you do after you have compiled your kernel ?

Can you post the exact command plz.

----------

## sj.gentoo

Here is what I did.

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

reboot

login

----------

## d2_racing

I understand now.

You need to actually copy your bzImage inside your /boot.

Like this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

# make && make modules_install 

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.25-Gentoo-r7

# nano /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

Double check the kernel name and reboot.

----------

## sj.gentoo

sorry i forgot to tell you, this is my menu.lst

#Gentoo Linux

title=Gentoo 2.6.25-r7

root (hd0,2)

kernel /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7/arch/i386/boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 udev

#Windows XP bootloader

title=Windows Vista Enterprise

rootnoverify (hd0,4)

makeactive

chainloader +1

so I don't need to copy the bzImage to /boot

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, this :

```

kernel /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7/arch/i386/boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 udev 

```

That's not clean at ALL.

Also, can you post this :

```

# fdisk -l

# mount

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also, can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src && ls -la

```

----------

## sj.gentoo

What do you meen by Not clean at all. ?

yes here you go.

```

skc-gentoo ~ # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              14         274     2096482+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             275       16858   133210980   83  Linux

/dev/sda4   *       16859       38914   177157120    7  HPFS/NTFS

skc-gentoo ~ # 

```

```
skc-gentoo ~ # mount

/dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620)

/dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

skc-gentoo ~ # 

```

```

skc-gentoo ~ # cd /usr/src && ls -la

total 24

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 4096 Nov 11 02:09 .

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 4096 Sep 17 00:51 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Aug 24 20:45 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   32 Sep  6 04:33 linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7/

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Sep  6 04:08 linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 Nov 14 01:58 linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 Nov  8 16:52 linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 Nov 11 02:17 linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r9

skc-gentoo src # 

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, just take a look at this :

```

skc-gentoo ~ # mount 

/dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime) 

proc on /proc type proc (rw) 

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec) 

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=755) 

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620) 

/dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw) 

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw) 

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85) 

skc-gentoo ~ # 

```

Do you see that you have a /boot inside sda1 and your / is sda3.

You should at least copy your bzImage inside your /boot that reside inside sda1 and you should change :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make && make modules_install

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.25-Gentoo-r7

# cp .config /boot/config-kernel-2.6.25-Gentoo-r7

# cp System.map /boot

```

```

title=Gentoo 2.6.25-r7 

root (hd0,2) 

kernel /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7/arch/i386/boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 udev 

```

To 

```

title=Gentoo 2.6.25-r7 

root (hd0,0) 

kernel /kernel-2.6.25-Gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sda3

```

You really need to use the kernel feature the right way.

Plz follow this rule and I will be able to help you with the rest.

----------

## sj.gentoo

Ok i followed your rule, but it's still the same...

skc-gentoo ~ # modprobe iwl4965

FATAL: Error inserting iwl4965 (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

skc-gentoo ~ # dmesg | tail

sky2 eth3: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth3: link becomes ready

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

eth3: no IPv6 routers present

iwl4965: Unknown symbol sta_info_put

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_queues

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hwmode

skc-gentoo ~ #

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you repost your wireless section inside your .config.

Also, can you post this plz :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

I don't like what I see, eth3....

----------

## sj.gentoo

Here is my .config

```

# Networking 

# 

CONFIG_NET=y 

# 

# Networking options 

# 

CONFIG_PACKET=y 

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set 

CONFIG_UNIX=y 

CONFIG_XFRM=y 

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set 

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set 

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set 

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set 

CONFIG_INET=y 

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y 

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set 

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y 

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y 

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y 

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set 

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set 

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set 

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y 

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y 

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y 

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set 

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y 

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y 

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set 

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y 

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic" 

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set 

CONFIG_IPV6=y 

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set 

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set 

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set 

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set 

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set 

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set 

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set 

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set 

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set 

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y 

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y 

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set 

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set 

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y 

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set 

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set 

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set 

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set 

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set 

# CONFIG_ATM is not set 

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set 

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set 

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set 

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set 

# CONFIG_IPX is not set 

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set 

# CONFIG_X25 is not set 

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set 

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set 

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set 

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y 

# 

# Queueing/Scheduling 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RR is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set 

# 

# Classification 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT is not set 

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y 

# 

# Network testing 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set 

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set 

# CONFIG_CAN is not set 

CONFIG_IRDA=y 

# 

# IrDA protocols 

# 

# CONFIG_IRLAN is not set 

# CONFIG_IRNET is not set 

# CONFIG_IRCOMM is not set 

# CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA is not set 

# 

# IrDA options 

# 

# CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP is not set 

# CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR is not set 

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set 

# 

# Infrared-port device drivers 

# 

# 

# SIR device drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR is not set 

# 

# Dongle support 

# 

# CONFIG_KINGSUN_DONGLE is not set 

# CONFIG_KSDAZZLE_DONGLE is not set 

# CONFIG_KS959_DONGLE is not set 

# 

# FIR device drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set 

# CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR is not set 

# CONFIG_NSC_FIR is not set 

# CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR is not set 

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR is not set 

# CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR is not set 

# CONFIG_ALI_FIR is not set 

# CONFIG_VLSI_FIR is not set 

# CONFIG_VIA_FIR is not set 

# CONFIG_MCS_FIR is not set 

CONFIG_BT=y 

# CONFIG_BT_L2CAP is not set 

# CONFIG_BT_SCO is not set 

# 

# Bluetooth device drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB is not set 

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB is not set 

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set 

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set 

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set 

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set 

# CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set 

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set 

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set 

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART is not set 

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set 

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set 

# 

# Wireless 

# 

CONFIG_CFG80211=m 

CONFIG_NL80211=y 

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y 

CONFIG_MAC80211=m 

# 

# Rate control algorithm selection 

# 

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y 

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_SIMPLE is not set 

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_NONE is not set 

# 

# Selecting 'y' for an algorithm will 

# 

# 

# build the algorithm into mac80211. 

# 

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid" 

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y 

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_SIMPLE is not set 

# CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS is not set 

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_PACKET_ALIGNMENT is not set 

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m 

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m 

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m 

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m 

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set 

CONFIG_RFKILL=m 

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m 

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y 

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set 

```

And here is my 70-persistent-net.rules

```

skc@skc-gentoo /boot $ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program, probably run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x8086:0x1031 (e100)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:00:e2:90:07:65", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4220 (ipw2200)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:0e:35:ca:00:f0", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x168c:0x1014 (ath5k_pci)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:05:4e:4b:74:56", ATTRS{type}=="1", NAME="wlan0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4220 (ipw2200)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:12:f0:1f:2b:d1", NAME="eth2"

# PCI device 0x11ab:0x4364 (sky2)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:1d:60:b8:a0:d5", NAME="eth3"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4229 (iwl4965)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:21:5c:47:12:b3", ATTRS{type}=="1", NAME="wlan1"

skc@skc-gentoo /boot $ 

```

as you can see there is drivers for ipw2200 and ath5k_pci that's from my old system.

eth3 i think it's because i have dd from another system, and i didn't know where to change eth3 to eth0...

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, ok, change your file to this :

```

# echo " " >   /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

After that reboot your box and post this :

```

# cat  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

```

----------

## sj.gentoo

i am on eth0 instead of eth3 now. but iwl4965 is still not working.

thank you for your help till now.

```

skc@skc-gentoo ~ $ sudo -s

skc-gentoo ~ # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

 

skc-gentoo ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:60:B8:A0:D5  

          inet addr:10.0.0.3  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:60ff:feb8:a0d5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:29 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:21 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3002 (2.9 Kb)  TX bytes:1984 (1.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

skc-gentoo ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

skc-gentoo ~ # dmesg | grep -i iwl

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl4965_agn_cfg

iwl4965: Unknown symbol sta_info_put

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_queues

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hwmode

skc-gentoo ~ # 

```

modprobe iwl4965 still gives the same error.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, are you sure that you have enable all the options that are with the iwl4965.

Also, can you double check to have theses config :

```

Section Cryptographic options

   (*) Cryptographic algorithm manager

   (M) SHA1 digest algorithm

   (M) SHA256 digest algorithm

   (M) ECB support

   (M) CBC support

   (M) PCBC support

   (*) AES cipher algorithms

   (*) AES cipher algorithms (i586)

   (*) ARC4 cipher algorithm

   (*) Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm

```

If you had to recompile your kernel, plz copy your new kernel to /boot and reboot your box.

After that, post this plz :

```

# ifconfig -a 

# iwconfig 

# rmmod iwl4965

# modprobe iwl4965

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post your current udev file :

```

# cat  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

I want to be sure that your Udev rule is fine.

----------

## sj.gentoo

Hi.

here is the 70-persistent-net-rules  file.

i use cat. see this.

```

skc-gentoo rules.d # cat 70-persistent-net.rules 

 

# USB device 0x0bb4:0x0b0f (rndis_host)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="80:00:60:0f:e8:00", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x11ab:0x4364 (sky2)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:1d:60:b8:a0:d5", NAME="eth0"

skc-gentoo rules.d # 

```

i have double checked kernel now, and it's all in there.

here is the output.

```

skc-gentoo linux # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:60:B8:A0:D5  

          inet addr:10.0.0.3  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:60ff:feb8:a0d5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3872 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1212 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:991367 (968.1 Kb)  TX bytes:166637 (162.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

```

skc-gentoo linux # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

```

skc-gentoo linux # rmmod iwl4965

ERROR: Module iwl4965 does not exist in /proc/modules

```

```

skc-gentoo linux # modprobe iwl4965

FATAL: Error inserting iwl4965 (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

```

skc-gentoo linux # dmesg | tail

Adding 2096472k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2096472k

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

iwl4965: Unknown symbol sta_info_put

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_queues

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hwmode

```

```

skc-gentoo linux # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:60:B8:A0:D5  

          inet addr:10.0.0.3  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:60ff:feb8:a0d5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3881 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1212 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:992069 (968.8 Kb)  TX bytes:166637 (162.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

```

skc-gentoo linux # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

skc-gentoo linux # 

```

i am sorry but it's still the same.Last edited by sj.gentoo on Wed Nov 19, 2008 8:30 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sj.gentoo

and also maybe you should know i get this error when compiling the kernel make && make modules_install

The error has been there since i have installed compat-wireless-2.6-old. I am sorry for not telling you sooner, but i though i would be solved by updating the kernel.

```

 INSTALL crypto/cbc.ko

  INSTALL crypto/crypto_blkcipher.ko

  INSTALL crypto/ecb.ko

  INSTALL crypto/pcbc.ko

  INSTALL crypto/sha1_generic.ko

  INSTALL crypto/sha256_generic.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/asus_acpi.ko

  INSTALL drivers/leds/led-class.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/dvb/cinergyT2/cinergyT2.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/dvb/ttusb-dec/ttusb_dec.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/dvb/ttusb-dec/ttusbdecfe.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/compat_ioctl32.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/v4l2-int-device.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

  INSTALL drivers/misc/eeprom_93cx6.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/ppp_async.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/ppp_generic.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/slhc.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko

  INSTALL drivers/pci/hotplug/ibmphp.ko

  INSTALL drivers/pci/hotplug/pci_hotplug.ko

  INSTALL drivers/pcmcia/pcmcia.ko

  INSTALL drivers/pcmcia/pcmcia_core.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/serial/option.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko

  INSTALL drivers/video/backlight/lcd.ko

  INSTALL drivers/video/cfbcopyarea.ko

  INSTALL drivers/video/cfbfillrect.ko

  INSTALL drivers/video/cfbimgblt.ko

  INSTALL drivers/video/riva/rivafb.ko

  INSTALL drivers/video/vgastate.ko

  INSTALL fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko

  INSTALL net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko

  INSTALL net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko

  INSTALL net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.ko

  INSTALL net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.ko

  INSTALL net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.ko

  INSTALL net/mac80211/mac80211.ko

  INSTALL net/rfkill/rfkill-input.ko

  INSTALL net/rfkill/rfkill.ko

  INSTALL net/wireless/cfg80211.ko

  DEPMOD  2.6.25-gentoo-r7

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/b43legacy.ko needs unknown symbol ssb_dma_free_consistent

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/b43legacy.ko needs unknown symbol ssb_dma_alloc_consistent

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko needs unknown symbol iwl4965_agn_cfg

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00lib.ko needs unknown symbol rt2x00lib_load_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00lib.ko needs unknown symbol rt2x00lib_free_firmware

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko needs unknown symbol ssb_dma_free_consistent

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko needs unknown symbol ssb_bus_suspend

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko needs unknown symbol ssb_bus_resume

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko needs unknown symbol ssb_dma_alloc_consistent

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/updates/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko needs unknown symbol ssb_bus_pcmciabus_register

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko needs unknown symbol sta_info_put

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_start_queues

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hwmode

skc-gentoo linux # 

```

----------

## sj.gentoo

this is what i have in /etc/modules.d/iwl4965

```

options iwl4965 hwcrypto=1 disable_hw_scan=1

```

also i can see that when i reboot the system modprobe tries to load iwlwifi iwlagn and iwl4965

----------

## sj.gentoo

please help me...

----------

## sj.gentoo

Please i really need help solving this.

----------

## dmpogo

do you have the the proper firmware file   iwl4965-ucode  (depending on kernel version,   iwl4965-ucode-228.57.2.21 for >= 2.6.27

and iwl4965-ucode-228.57.1.21   for earlier) installed ?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# equery list iwl

```

----------

## jamapii

I have not read all of the thread, but I think I can offer some comments.

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, this :
> 
> ```
> 
> kernel /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7/arch/i386/boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 udev 
> ...

 

This references the kernel inside the linux source directory. If it boots at all, that's proof it works, but it causes a lot of maintenance problems. If you upgrade the kernel, you might not even notice you're not using the new kernel. If it didn't compile, you might not notice either. Also, changing anything is more effort than necessary.

The way to go is to have (example from me) 

```
title Gentoo Linux latest

  root (hd0,2)

  kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 

  initrd /boot/initrd.v86d

title Gentoo Linux old

  root (hd0,2)

  kernel /boot/vmlinuz.old root=/dev/sda3 vga=1

```

in grub.conf. You may or may not have a separate /boot partition, but don't forget to mount it. You don't have to even look at the files in /boot. "make bzImage modules modules_install install" in the kernel src dir compiles and installs everything for you.

I think if you get "unknown symbols", that may prevent the driver from loading or working, and they can only happen with buggy kernels or external modules. I see you're using some wireless-compat-old thing, not even from an ebuild, this might replace some modules but not get the symbols right (inter-module function calls etc.) So if it doesn't work without the compat stuff, and not with it, I'd try a newer kernel (2.6.27.7)

Kernel updates are not so trivial, you can try copying over your .config and doing "make oldconfig", then "make menuconfig" and review it all. Some options may have been moved around, renamed, etc., you have to review it. Or start with an empty .config, I think this is what our developers recommend. Be prepared to not find iwlwifi, but rather iwl3nnn, iwl4nnn (I forgot the numbers) and iwlagn, one of these must be your hardware, you can select them all with [m].

udev might assign an unexpected name, when in doubt, just put a lot of config_ethN=( "dhcp" ) lines in /etc/conf.d/net ... and call iwconfig to find its actual name.

btw, mine is iwlagn, it works on a Dell Latitude, but should I try some options like hwcrypto? to improve performance   :Smile: 

----------

## dmpogo

jamapii:

Your way of dealing with kernels gets tricky if you have several bootable kernels at the same time.

Then you'll be guessing what does the current vmlinuz really contains, and need expicit references to other kernels anyway.

----------

## sj.gentoo

thanks for your reply's.

i have played a little around with wireless-compat and menuconfig.

i have tried this

make clean

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

cp arch/boot/*** etc etc....

and now i got wifi working, but when i do this /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart, i can't restart it because of RF Kill Switch.

see dmesg.

```

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=5)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: switched to short barker preamble (BSSID=00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

iwl4965: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

```

here is emerge --info

```

skc-gentoo ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8300  @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 10 Nov 2008 20:30:14 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS=""

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i830"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

and equery list iwl

```

skc-gentoo ~ # equery list iwl

[ Searching for package 'iwl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-4.44.1.20 (0)

skc-gentoo ~ # 

```

so here is the deal, i got wifi working, but if it somehow looses connection to the AP i can't restablish connection, and i have to reboot the box.

i am willing to try to update to kernel 2.6.27.7 but i don't know how, because it's in portage testing. how do i update to the new kernel in portage ?

all trough wifi is working it still give me errors when i compile the kernel. and my notebook can't turn off automatically, it gives me acpi errors when i try to halt.

see dmesg | grep iwl

```

skc-gentoo ~ # dmesg | wlan

bash: wlan: command not found

skc-gentoo ~ # dmesg | grep wlan

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=5)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: switched to short barker preamble (BSSID=00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

skc-gentoo ~ # dmesg | grep iwl 

iwlcore: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_tx_ba_cb_irqsafe

iwlcore: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_tkip_key

iwlcore: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_tx_ba_cb_irqsafe

iwlcore: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_frequency

iwlcore: Unknown symbol ieee80211_hdrlen

iwlcore: Unknown symbol ieee80211_frequency_to_channel

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rxon_add_station

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_scan_cancel_timeout

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_statistics_request

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_default_wep_key

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_scan_cancel

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rates

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_chain_noise_calibration

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_remove_dynamic_key

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_get_ra_sta_id

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_reply_compressed_ba

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_txq_update_write_ptr

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_free

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_rxon_channel

iwlagn: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_tx_ba_session

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_calib_set

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_power_update_mode

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_release_semaphore

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_hw_txq_ctx_free

iwlagn: Unknown symbol ieee80211_notify_mac

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_power_cancel_timeout

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_bcast_addr

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_init

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_add_station_flags

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_radio_kill_sw_disable_radio

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_rxon_ht

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_txq_ctx_stop

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_acquire_semaphore

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_init_drv

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl4965_agn_cfg

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_cmd_complete

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_reply_rx_phy

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_setup_rx_scan_handlers

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_cmd_pdu

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_init_sensitivity

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_reply_rx

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_reset_run_time_calib

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_static_wepkey_cmd

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_power_disable_management

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_clear_stations_table

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_radio_kill_sw_enable_radio

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_uninit_drv

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_missed_beacon_notif

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_get_mac

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_lq_cmd

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rf_kill_ct_config

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_query16

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_space

iwlagn: Unknown symbol get_cmd_string

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_add_sta

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_sensitivity_calibration

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_agg_stop

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_calib_results

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_free

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_verify_ucode

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_tx_power

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_statistics

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_setup_mac

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_cmd

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_skb

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_power_enable_management

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_agg_start

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_queue_reclaim

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_check_version

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_get_channel_info

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_hw_params

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_replenish

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_setup_scan_deferred_work

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_hw_nic_init

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_hw_detect

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_alloc_all

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_allocate

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_power_initialize

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_cmd_sync

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_hwrate_to_plcp_idx

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_hwrate_to_tx_control

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_power_set_user_mode

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_leds_register

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_remove_default_wep_key

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_send_cmd_pdu_async

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_restock

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_eeprom_query_addr

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_leds_unregister

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_setup_power_deferred_work

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_find_station

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_dynamic_key

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_scan_initiate

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_sta_modify_enable_tid_tx

iwlagn: Unknown symbol ieee80211_frequency_to_channel

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_txq_check_empty

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_reset_qos

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_queue_update_write_ptr

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_tx_agg_stop

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_queue_space

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_set_rxon_chain

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwlcore_eeprom_verify_signature

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rx_agg_start

iwlagn: Unknown symbol iwl_rxq_stop

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.23kds

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

iwl4965: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

skc-gentoo ~ # 

```

and thanks for all your help.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you double check that physically on your laptop, the wifi switch is at on ?

Also, can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src && ls -la

```

I see a lot of : iwlagn, and I think that this feature is only with the kernel 2.6.27.

----------

## d2_racing

Also, after a fresh reboot, when you say that the Wifi is working, can you post this plz :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# wpa_cli status

```

It will help us to solve your problem  :Razz: 

----------

## sj.gentoo

hi here is the output.

```

skc-gentoo ~ # cd /usr/src && ls -la

total 24

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 4096 Nov 11 02:09 .

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 4096 Sep 17 00:51 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Aug 24 20:45 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   32 Sep  6 04:33 linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7/

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Sep  6 04:08 linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 Nov 25 03:13 linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 Nov  8 16:52 linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 Nov 11 02:17 linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r9

skc-gentoo src # 

```

i will reboot the box now and post the other output.

i have tried to push the wifi button on my notebook, but it's like nothing happends, maybe it's not setup the right way.

here is a picture of the notebook's keyboard, as you can see wifi turns on with FN + F2 and there is also a wifi button in the upper left side of the notebook, but both buttons does nothing when i push them.

http://www.asimobile.com/nb_z37e_keyboard.gif

and dmesg gives the following output when i /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

```

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

```

Last edited by sj.gentoo on Tue Nov 25, 2008 2:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sj.gentoo

here is the outputs when wifi i working, i don't use wpa_client

```

skc-gentoo ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:60:B8:A0:D5  

          inet addr:10.0.0.3  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:60ff:feb8:a0d5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:49 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:5043 (4.9 Kb)  TX bytes:2206 (2.1 Kb)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5C:47:12:B3  

          inet addr:10.0.0.7  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::221:5cff:fe47:12b3/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:113 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:9245 (9.0 Kb)  TX bytes:1622 (1.5 Kb)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-21-5C-47-12-B3-38-70-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

skc-gentoo ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"SKC"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.447 GHz  Access Point: 00:09:5B:D0:2F:FC   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:3736-8428-3F

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level=-34 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

skc-gentoo ~ # wpa_cli status

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory

skc-gentoo ~ # 

```

and here is a output of dmesg when i /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart when the wifi is working.

```

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: switched to short barker preamble (BSSID=00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

iwl4965: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:04:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

iwl4965: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

iwl4965: Error setting new configuration (-5).

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:04:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:04:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:04:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

```

----------

## sj.gentoo

Thank you so much for your help.

i think i would like to try to update the kernel to 2.6.27 can you tell me how to do that ? due to it's in the portage testing, and i don't know how to do that.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, before installing the kernel 2.6.27, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

Also, where are you right now ? Your ip adresse start with a 10.

For the installation of the kernel, you will need to do that :

This unlock the kernel and the firmware for your wifi card

```

# echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

The installation of the kernel :

```

# emerge -av gentoo-sources

# emerge -av iwl49650-ucode

```

The configuration of the kernel :

I think that you will install the 2.6.27

```

# cd /usr/src && ls -la

# ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r4 /usr/src/linux

# ls -la

```

Copying your current installation config :

```

# cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7/.config /usr/src/linux/.config

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make oldconfig

```

Answer the question and after that, double check that the Intel Wireless Core is enable and also that the module Iwl4965 is enable.

```

# time make && make modules_install

```

Copy your kernel to /boot :

```

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.27-Gentoo-r4

# cp .config /boot/config-kernel-2.6.27-Gentoo-r4

# cp System.map /boot

# nano /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

And edit your grub.conf to add an entry for the kernel 2.6.27.

Reboot your box and post this :

```

# rmmod iwl4965

# modprobe iwl4965

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# wpa_cli status

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a

```

----------

## d2_racing

Your wpa_supplicant.conf should be like this I think :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

   ssid="your_ssid"

   psk="your_passwd"

   proto=WPA2

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP

   group=CCMP

   priority=5

}

```

----------

## sj.gentoo

hi again.   :Very Happy: 

ok i have upgraded the kernel to 2.6.27-r4 now.

i still have problems with "halt" now it does the following.

unmounting remaining filesystems readonly ...    [ok]

then nothing happens, and i have to hold the powerbutton for 10 sec.

What can cause this ?

and the wpa_supplicant does not work either, it does not recieve an ip address from the access point.

I use wep 64 bit, and not WPA i know it's not that good, but i have other things wich require wep 64.

here is my wpa_supplicant.conf

```

# Shared WEP key connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X)

network={

  ssid="SKC"

  key_mgmt=NONE

  wep_key0="mykey"

  wep_key1="mykey"

  wep_key2="mykey" 

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

  priority=5

}

```

it this correct for WEP 64 bit ?

by the way mykey is 9 numbers and 1 character. if it helps.

here is the requested output. i now use iwlagn instead of iwl4965.

```

skc-gentoo ~ # rmmod iwlagn

skc-gentoo ~ # modprobe iwlagn

skc-gentoo ~ # dmesg | tail

Registered led device: iwl-phy1:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy1:TX

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

iwlagn: TX Power requested while scanning!

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=7)

wlan0: associated

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

skc-gentoo ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:60:B8:A0:D5  

          inet addr:10.0.0.3  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:60ff:feb8:a0d5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:179 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:43 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:14471 (14.1 Kb)  TX bytes:3628 (3.5 Kb)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5C:47:12:B3  

          inet6 addr: fe80::221:5cff:fe47:12b3/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:3156 (3.0 Kb)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-21-5C-47-12-B3-38-70-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

skc-gentoo ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"SKC"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.447 GHz  Access Point: 00:09:5B:D0:2F:FC   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level:-41 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

skc-gentoo ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on wlan0 ...                                       [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                               [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                      [ ok ]th param 4 value 0x0 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

skc-gentoo ~ # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

ssid=SKC

id=2

pairwise_cipher=WEP-104

group_cipher=WEP-104

key_mgmt=NONE

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=169.254.102.239

skc-gentoo ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"SKC"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.447 GHz  Access Point: 00:09:5B:D0:2F:FC   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level:-39 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

skc-gentoo ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:60:B8:A0:D5  

          inet addr:10.0.0.3  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:60ff:feb8:a0d5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:200 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:45 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:16043 (15.6 Kb)  TX bytes:3760 (3.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5C:47:12:B3  

          inet addr:169.254.102.239  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::221:5cff:fe47:12b3/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:39 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:7872 (7.6 Kb)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-21-5C-47-12-B3-38-70-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

skc-gentoo ~ # 

```

here is a output of dmesg when i have /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

```

wlan0: deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)

iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Registered led device: iwl-phy1:radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy1:assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy1:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy1:TX

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

iwlagn: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000002.

------------[ cut here ]------------

WARNING: at /home/skc/drivers/test/compat-wireless-2008-11-24/net/mac80211/main.c:227 ieee80211_hw_config+0x71/0x7a [mac80211]()

Modules linked in: iwlagn iwlcore led_class mac80211 cfg80211 nvidia(P) [last unloaded: iwlagn]

Pid: 13353, comm: wpa_supplicant Tainted: P        W 2.6.27-gentoo-r4 #10

 [<c0121535>] warn_on_slowpath+0x40/0x63

 [<c01195b1>] place_entity+0x7e/0xc4

 [<c0119c85>] enqueue_task_fair+0x19/0x34

 [<c0118b39>] enqueue_task+0xa/0x14

 [<c011c18b>] try_to_wake_up+0x131/0x13a

 [<f8a6c256>] iwl_mac_config+0x1aa/0x1c3 [iwlagn]

 [<f8925a6e>] ieee80211_hw_config+0x71/0x7a [mac80211]

 [<c045f0ec>] ioctl_standard_call+0x49/0x291

 [<c03d26f8>] __dev_get_by_name+0x68/0x73

 [<c045edd0>] wext_handle_ioctl+0x97/0x17b

 [<f8926208>] ieee80211_ioctl_siwfreq+0x0/0xbb [mac80211]

 [<c03d48dc>] dev_ioctl+0x551/0x571

 [<c03c987b>] sock_ioctl+0x0/0x1d1

 [<c016c3dc>] vfs_ioctl+0x1c/0x5d

 [<c016c663>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x246/0x260

 [<c047cfaa>] do_page_fault+0x26c/0x57e

 [<c016c6a9>] sys_ioctl+0x2c/0x43

 [<c0102d85>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x25

 =======================

---[ end trace 5efbb0885c632391 ]---

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

Registered led device: iwl-phy1:radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy1:assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy1:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy1:TX

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=7)

wlan0: associated

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

skc-gentoo wpa_supplicant # 

```

----------

## sj.gentoo

hi.

i have managed to get an ip address from my AP.

but when i /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

it finds the AP but i don't get any ip address, only a local ip.

see dmesg output

```

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: deauthenticated (Reason: 6)

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc try 1

wlan0 direct probe responded

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: GB

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.

wlan0: deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)

iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

------------[ cut here ]------------

WARNING: at /home/skc/drivers/test/compat-wireless-2008-11-24/net/mac80211/main.c:227 ieee80211_hw_config+0x71/0x7a [mac80211]()

Modules linked in: iwlagn iwlcore led_class mac80211 cfg80211 nvidia(P)

Pid: 9497, comm: wpa_supplicant Tainted: P          2.6.27-gentoo-r4 #10

 [<c0121535>] warn_on_slowpath+0x40/0x63

 [<c01195b1>] place_entity+0x7e/0xc4

 [<c011f174>] check_preempt_wakeup+0xe4/0x112

 [<c011c18b>] try_to_wake_up+0x131/0x13a

 [<f8912256>] iwl_mac_config+0x1aa/0x1c3 [iwlagn]

 [<f8925a6e>] ieee80211_hw_config+0x71/0x7a [mac80211]

 [<c045f0ec>] ioctl_standard_call+0x49/0x291

 [<c0143df0>] find_get_page+0x1d/0x7a

 [<c03d26f8>] __dev_get_by_name+0x68/0x73

 [<c045edd0>] wext_handle_ioctl+0x97/0x17b

 [<f8926208>] ieee80211_ioctl_siwfreq+0x0/0xbb [mac80211]

 [<c03d48dc>] dev_ioctl+0x551/0x571

 [<c03c987b>] sock_ioctl+0x0/0x1d1

 [<c016c3dc>] vfs_ioctl+0x1c/0x5d

 [<c016c663>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x246/0x260

 [<c047cfaa>] do_page_fault+0x26c/0x57e

 [<c016c6a9>] sys_ioctl+0x2c/0x43

 [<c0102d85>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x25

 =======================

---[ end trace 2ce8704d4d15f2c7 ]---

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc try 1

wlan0 direct probe responded

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, inside your /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supllicant.conf do you pass your key in hexa, because I know for a fact that you cannot pass your key in ASCII mode.

Also, your wpa_cli says that everything is fine ???

```

skc-gentoo ~ # wpa_cli status 

Selected interface 'wlan0' 

bssid=00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc 

ssid=SKC 

id=2 

pairwise_cipher=WEP-104 

group_cipher=WEP-104 

key_mgmt=NONE 

wpa_state=COMPLETED 

ip_address=169.254.102.239 
```

So, your ip_address is valide or not ?

After having this, can you run that :

```

# ping -c 3 www.google.com

```

What do you have ?

Also, I don't like this :

```

wlan0: deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3) 

iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18 

Registered led device: iwl-phy1:radio 

Registered led device: iwl-phy1:assoc 

Registered led device: iwl-phy1:RX 

Registered led device: iwl-phy1:TX 

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready 

iwlagn: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000002. 

```

Can you post this :

```

# equery list iwl5000

# eix-sync

# eix iwl5000

```

It seems that your firmware is crashing. Are you sure to have the latest version.

----------

## sj.gentoo

Hi again.

i have compiled the kernel without the RF Switch. but still with the iwlcore.

yes the ip address (10.0.0.7) is valid when i boot the box, but when i do this /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart i dosn't find a valid ip address only 169.254.148.188 which is a local ip address and not from my AP.

yes i can ping google.com fine but not after /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart then i only get an local ip. see abowe.

when i do this 

```
rmmod iwlagn; rmmod iwlcore; modprobe iwlagn; modprobe iwlcore
```

 instead of 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
```

 i get can an ip address from my AP. and it's working fine.

i can't see Microcode SW error detected anymore i dmesg.

here is the output.

```

skc-gentoo ~ # equery list iwl4965

[ Searching for package 'iwl4965' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-4.44.1.20 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.57.2.21 (1)

skc-gentoo ~ # eix-sync

 * Running emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://134.68.220.73/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

Welcome to raven.gentoo.org

 

Server Address : 134.68.220.73

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 2 x Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 1700MHz, 2024MB RAM

 

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD autogenerated by update-rsync-motd on Sat Nov 22 21:36:01 UTC 2008

receiving file list ... done

timestamp.chk

Number of files: 1

Number of files transferred: 1

Total file size: 32 bytes

Total transferred file size: 32 bytes

Literal data: 32 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 32

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 203

Total bytes received: 562

sent 203 bytes  received 562 bytes  510.00 bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.04

>>>

>>> Timestamps on the server and in the local repository are the same.

>>> Cancelling all further sync action. You are already up to date.

>>>

>>> In order to force sync, remove '/usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.chk'.

>>>

real 2.05

user 0.27

sys 0.00

 * Copying old /var/cache/eix cache to /var/cache/eix.previous

 * Running update-eix

Reading Portage settings ..

Building database (/var/cache/eix) ..

[0] "gentoo" /usr/portage/ (cache: metadata-flat)

     Reading 100%

Applying masks ..

Calculating hash tables ..

Writing database file /var/cache/eix ..

Database contains 13091 packages in 151 categories.

Diffing databases (13091 - 13091 packages)

skc-gentoo ~ # eix iwl4965

[U] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode

     Available versions:  

        (0)     (~)4.44.1.18 4.44.1.20 (~)228.57.1.21

        (1)     (~)228.57.2.21

     Installed versions:  4.44.1.20(21:12:30 11/25/08) 228.57.2.21(1)(00:48:35 11/26/08)

     Homepage:            http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

     Description:         Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN ucode

skc-gentoo ~ # 

```

i am pretty sure i have the latest firmware avaliable.

and i still can't 

```
halt
```

 the notebook just stops responding after unmounting remaining filesystems readonly [ok]

then nothing happens and i have to hold the powerbutton for 10 seconds for it to turn off.

----------

## deF1NE

I've tried different combinations:

```
CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_RFD_FTL is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y
```

```
CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_RFD_FTL is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y
```

```
CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_RFD_FTL is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

```

And the result is the same:

```
dv5 define # dmesg | grep iwl

iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27k

iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlagn: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN REV=0x54

iwlagn: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

iwlagn: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

```

----------

## d2_racing

What do you have inside /etc/conf.d/net ?

----------

## sj.gentoo

it's difficult to find out which person you are talking to. because of deF1NE joining in.

Please use qoute, so we know who you are writing too. And I will ofcause do the same.

I use iwl4965 iwlagn iwlcore.

----------

## d2_racing

 *sj.gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> skc-gentoo ~ # equery list iwl4965
> ...

 

Hi sj, since you have 2 versions of ucode and you use the kernel 2.6.27, then you need to remove this package :

```

# emerge -Cv = net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-4.44.1.20 

```

After that, reboot your box and run this plz :

```

# lsmod

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a

# wpa_cli status

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

After that, I will try to fix your restart wlan0 problem.

----------

## sj.gentoo

Hi again.   :Very Happy: 

I did an umerge on the firmware as you told me to do.

rebooted the box.

here is the output

lsmod

```

skc-gentoo ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rfcomm                 33168  6 

l2cap                  22016  5 rfcomm

iwlagn                 63492  0 

iwlcore                74112  1 iwlagn

mac80211              138024  2 iwlagn,iwlcore

cfg80211               34200  3 iwlagn,iwlcore,mac80211

btusb                  14232  6 

nvidia               6884944  28 

ppp_async              11392  1 

ppp_generic            20124  5 ppp_async

slhc                    8960  1 ppp_generic

option                 18308  1 

usbserial              28264  4 option

asus_laptop            18296  0 

led_class               7556  2 iwlcore,asus_laptop

```

iwconfig

```

skc-gentoo ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

ppp0      no wireless extensions.

```

ifconfig -a

```

skc-gentoo ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:60:B8:A0:D5  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:93.178.138.48  P-t-P:10.64.64.64  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:135 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:146 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:91420 (89.2 Kb)  TX bytes:34272 (33.4 Kb)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5C:47:12:B3  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-21-5C-47-12-B3-38-70-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

wpa_cli status (it only says SCANNING because i am currently in a bus using 3G usb modem, and no AP near me.)

```

skc-gentoo ~ # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=SCANNING

```

net

```

skc-gentoo ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

key_SKC="mykey"

key_D_Link_Home="anotherkey"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="iwlagn"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

iwface_wlan0="dhcpd"

```

wpa_supplicant.conf

```

skc-gentoo conf.d # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

#WEP configuration

network={

ssid="SKC"

group=WEP40

scan_ssid=1

key_mgmt=NONE

wep_tx_keyidx=0

wep_key0=MYKEY

} 

```

i still can't "halt" still stalls when i do it. please help with that also.

and by the way thank you so much for your help.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you try that :

inside /etc/conf.d/net

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

And reboot your box.Last edited by d2_racing on Thu Nov 27, 2008 5:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

What do you have when you run this :

```

# rmmod iwlagn 

# lsmod

# modprobe iwlagn

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## sj.gentoo

hi

about wpa_supplicant.conf config it's the same result.

as you can see, i have run wpa_cli status before and after, and it's working fine with rmmod iwlagn

here is the output.

```

skc-gentoo ~ # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

ssid=SKC

id=0

pairwise_cipher=WEP-40

group_cipher=WEP-40

key_mgmt=NONE

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=10.0.0.7

skc-gentoo ~ # rmmod iwlagn

skc-gentoo ~ # modprobe iwlagn

skc-gentoo ~ # dmesg | tail

Registered led device: iwl-phy1:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy1:TX

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

iwlagn: TX Power requested while scanning!

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=3)

wlan0: associated

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

skc-gentoo ~ # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:09:5b:d0:2f:fc

ssid=SKC

id=0

pairwise_cipher=WEP-40

group_cipher=WEP-40

key_mgmt=NONE

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=10.0.0.7

skc-gentoo ~ # 

```

here is the output of rmmod iwlagn and lsmod.

```

skc-gentoo ~ # rmmod iwlagn

skc-gentoo ~ # 

skc-gentoo ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rfcomm                 33168  6 

l2cap                  22016  5 rfcomm

iwlcore                74112  0 

mac80211              138024  1 iwlcore

cfg80211               34200  2 iwlcore,mac80211

btusb                  14232  6 

nvidia               6884944  28 

asus_laptop            18296  0 

led_class               7556  2 iwlcore,asus_laptop

skc-gentoo ~ # 

```

so maybe you can make a custom script to net.wlan0 which it doing rmmod iwlagn in restart and modprobe iwlagn in start. ?

----------

## d2_racing

```

#!/bin/bash

if [ "$(/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 status | grep started)" ]; then

        echo "stopping 'interface wlan0"

        /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

        sleep 1

        echo "unloading the wifi driver"

        sleep 1

        rmmod iwlagn

        echo "The wifi is dead"

else

        echo "Loading Wifi driver"

        modprobe iwlagn

        /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

        sleep 2

        echo "Wifi actived"

fi

```

Just save this file in your /root directory and run this :

```

# chmod 700 wifi.sh

```

And you can run this like that :

```

./wifi.sh

```

----------

## sj.gentoo

Thanks a lot, i will try it later to day.

Please help with the shutdown acpi problem aswell.

----------

## d2_racing

Keep me inform about your wifi problem and when it's solve, then start a new thread about your acpi problem.

----------

## sj.gentoo

i have tried your wifi.sh for some days now, and i am affraid to tell you, but sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.

but it's not your script, it's rmmod iwlagn and modprobe iwlagn, sometimes it get's an IP address, and sometimes it dosn't and again sometimes it get's an IP address but still no connection to the internet.

So i think it's still a driver problem.

just to be clear, this is the wifi driver i use now.

http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2

----------

## d2_racing

I think that wpa_supplicant hangs. I have this problem sometimes.

You need also to kill the wpa process to be able to restart your connection.

----------

## sj.gentoo

ok thanks i will try that tomorrow at work.

----------

## d2_racing

No problem, keep me inform  :Razz: 

----------

## sj.gentoo

It's working OK, tough i will try it the weekend over, too be sure... Thanks and have a nice weekend  :Wink: 

----------

## sj.gentoo

it's working great with killall wpa_supplicant.

i have upgraded my encryption to wpa-psk instead of wep, and it's working great aswell.

Can you please tell me how to integrate it with MD5, so i don't have to write the unencrypted code in wpa_supplicant.conf ?

here is my wpa_supplicant.conf file without passwords

network={

        ssid="SKC"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="mylongpasswordishere"

}

is there anyway for integrating rmmod iwlagn and modprobe iwlagn into /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 instead of wifi.sh ?

this is my finally questions in this thread, and i will make a new one for the acpi problem.

How do i close this thread ?

Thank you so much for your help.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *sj.gentoo wrote:*   

> Can you please tell me how to integrate it with MD5, so i don't have to write the unencrypted code in wpa_supplicant.conf ?

 

I think that you cannot, but if you want you can try this :

```

# chmod 700 /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

This will block your wpa_supplicant.conf except for the root account.

----------

## d2_racing

 *sj.gentoo wrote:*   

> is there anyway for integrating rmmod iwlagn and modprobe iwlagn into /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 instead of wifi.sh ?

 

You cannot change net.wlan0 because it's only a symbolic link to net.lo.

You need to hack the code from net.lo I think.

----------

## d2_racing

 *sj.gentoo wrote:*   

> this is my finally questions in this thread, and i will make a new one for the acpi problem.
> 
> How do i close this thread ?
> 
> 

 

You need to edit your first post and add [SOLVED] to the title  :Razz: 

Good luck for the rest.

----------

